# Insurance issues Zego



## louisw8910 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi,

just joined Uber eats, I've completed all the steps on the app but my insurance certificate keeps getting rejected as its says its expiring soon ? i only purchased this yesterday and its pay as you work policy that updates monthly.

any help how i can get my account up and running ? 

thanks!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

We get those too about 30 days before they expire. You Will just always be getting them and will have to learn to ignore them. You can still drive though. so if you're not active that's most likely not the problem


----------



## louisw8910 (Jul 29, 2020)

HI Daisey ,

thanks, all the other steps are completed but my account is not active?


----------



## louisw8910 (Jul 29, 2020)

my documents are currently showing this and have been for 2 days. any idea how i can contact to get my account active?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

louisw8910 said:


> my documents are currently showing this and have been for 2 days. any idea how i can contact to get my account active?


It doesn't say your insurance is expired, it's pending review. You have to wait for them to check it out and make sure it's valid.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In Zego land, insurance is ZEGOPTIONAL.

Just recheck the zego boxes correctly


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

louisw8910 said:


> my documents are currently showing this and have been for 2 days. any idea how i can contact to get my account active?


 if you select the BMW, are you able to drive or you still can't go online? Why does your insurance on the new delivery vehicle have an expiration date of 3000?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Heck that right there might be the problem!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Zego.......????

I thought this thread was about Lego. The greatest toy in the world.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Zego.......????
> 
> I thought this thread was about Lego. The greatest toy in the world.


Until you step on one


----------



## Tasha69 (Aug 11, 2021)

louisw8910 said:


> HI Daisey ,
> 
> thanks, all the other steps are completed but my account is not active?


Was this resolved in the end? I’m having the same issue?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tasha69 said:


> Was this resolved in the end? I’m having the same issue?


His insurance card was dated to expire in 3000! LOL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Why does your insurance on the new delivery vehicle have an expiration date of 3000?


That’s what I was wondering…Planning to live that long?!?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> That’s what I was wondering…Planning to live that long?!?


I know I sure as hell don't want to live to be that old but at the same time . . . out of all the stupid shit I've done in my life I'm going to be really pissed if Corona is the cause of my demise!!


----------

